# Mixing PKGNG and compiling from ports



## squatter (Mar 7, 2014)

After years of compiling from ports and later using portupgrade to assist, I have managed my way through keeping things up-to-date.

I bit the bullet and moved to the newer PKGNG system recently and in general, found I blazed my way through the full FreeBSD 10.0 upgrade.  There are many ports which I consider I do not need to compile myself.

However, traditionally I have always compiled some ports that I like to take good care of - MySQL being one of those.  So I have about six ports which I would like to continue compiling myself (KDE not being one of those, we can add X, GNOME etc.). And then when using `pkg install kdepim` (for example), I get this:

```
pkg: WARNING: locally installed mysql56-server-5.6.16 conflicts on /usr/local/share/mysql/slovak/errmsg.sys with:
        - mysql55-server-5.5.36
(the above sort of message is repeated many times)
```

I have compiled MySQL 5.6 myself as that is what I want. What I am after is a strategy for handling this so I can say "hey, mysql56 is OK ... just carry on".  But instead it insists on trying to re-install mysql55*.* So I think I am looking for an "ignore mysql55" function or something which says mysql56 supersedes mysql55.

I may be missing something obvious but what is the recommended strategy here?  I don't think I am being unusual , am I?


----------



## rudelgurke (Mar 11, 2014)

Not much you can do apart compiling kdepim yourself. For some binary packages some things may be ignored - e.g. LibreOffice wanting to install perl-5.10 while having a newer version installed or some things from ports/www depending on PHP in a specific version - still maybe not a good idea doing it in cases packages depend on a given library.


----------



## squatter (Mar 11, 2014)

I hope you can see where I am coming from.
I just wanted to update kde to latest but because I had manually compiled mysql 5.6, everything seems to get stuck because kde wants mysql 5.5

For me, I can happily accept pre-packaged installs of xorg, kde, gnome, perl, python & a whole pile of smaller utilities.
But stuff like apache, mysql, php, sendmail I have been compiling myself with the odd tweak for 15+ years.

pkgng got me a fresh FreeBSD 10 very quickly.  Its just the upgrading from then on has hit (what to me is) a snag.

I was hoping someone would offer a gem that would stop me from going back to compiling everything.  Or I could just relax & accept mysql 5.5 & probably get away with it.


----------



## strandbal (Mar 13, 2014)

I am doing the same thing with some php55 modules. I am now using "pkg lock php55" to lock all php55 related packages (pkg upgrade leaves them alone).

Only caveat is that is you do want to upgrade them, you must "pkg unlock" them first.


----------

